# How can I turn an acquaintance into a date?



## allpro (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, I have this friend/acquaintance I know through a class I had with her a couple years ago. We are friends on facebook, and on AIM...we talk once in a blue moon, but nothing more. If we see each other on campus we say hi as well. (which we no longer bump into each other on campus) Everytime I try to talk to her on AIM, she is usually busy so our converstations dont go very far which I understand. Is there any way I can turn this into a date eventually? I do not like the idea of just asking to hangout over AIM, but I dont have her number or anything. So I think my best situation may be to just ask her if she'd like to hang out and catch up over lunch and talk since we're usually pretty busy when we try to talk online. 

Any other suggestions? My biggest fear is that Im going to come on too strong and creepy when we dont really talk that much, but maybe Im thinking too much of it. 

Thanks

A little more detail if it helps

I've known her for almost 5 years and we ran into eachother last year and we talked for about 15 or 20 min and for the next five or so months we might run into each other and talk for a few min every few weeks or so...so I dont know if acquaintance is the right term, i know what shes doing with her career and she knows what im doing with my career and how things are going...the reason is ive always been a little interested in her; I know she is a very sponataneous and outgoing girl who is fun to talk to. so she is someone id like to get to know better. I never persued when we had our class because I dropped that class and it was the first time in my life I couldnt do math (of course someone forgot to tell me I should have had calc1 before taking that class), so its always been a person Im friendly with, but never hung out with or knew too much. Last november I broke up with my gf of three years and I think im ready to start dating again. While I was with my gf we would randomly facebook each other or talk on AIM, just a hey how are you, havent talked to you in a while. 

So thats why...its not a total whim, its someone who Ive always had a little bit of interest in and would like to get to know more


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

If you know anything about her schedule, you can say something like "I'm at such-and-so on Thursday afternoons, which is near where your stat class meets. Would you like to get together for lunch?" If there are elements of geographic and temporal convenience, I think that might make it seem less creepy.

If lunch goes well, and you want to try and schedule a followup date, you might say "This was really nice. We should do it again next week." and see what she says.

If it goes well twice, you should try and shift it to explicit dating and not just "let's be friends". My best advice there is to see if there's a place near you that teaches ballroom dancing, like an Arthur Murray school or something. See if they offer a free one-shot lesson. If so, on your second lunch, invite her to do that.

Say "There's a dance school that offers a free lesson for people who want to try it, and I was thinking it sounded like fun. Would you like to come with me?"

Women usually _love_ dancing, but many men don't like to dance for some unknown reason, so she might take you up on this. The thing is, ballroom dancing isn't like going to a movie or hanging out: you're touching the whole time. You're leading her around the room, and she's literally letting you push her around. Tell her you think it's semi-formal, so you aren't going to wear jeans. (This is a hint that she should wear a skirt or dress.)

If you dance for an hour, and you're at all presentable, she'll be thinking of you in terms of touching you, and your bodies moving together. If there's any romantic spark there at all, dancing will bring it out.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Don't couch it with conversation or make it an event. If AIM is your primary means of communication, try something simple like the following:

"Hey, I have been meaning to give you a call and see if you want to grab a coffee, but I don't have your phone number. So, can you please give me your number so I call you about coffee?"

Of course your question is already in the question - so at the very least she should have some kind of response. Worst case she says no thanks and you haven't risked much. Best case you get her number and a date.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

